# FileTrip.net is a virus?



## amaro (Nov 22, 2009)

My anti-virus Kaspersky says that the FileTrip.net is used to steal passwords, phone numbers, credit card or other sensitive data. We rely on FileTrip or is it just a bug?


----------



## zuron7 (Nov 22, 2009)

It  could be some bad guy uploading a bad file to filetrip??
Better find out.


----------



## iFish (Nov 22, 2009)

no need to double post on 2 diffrent threds


----------



## amaro (Nov 22, 2009)

ifish said:
			
		

> no need to double post on 2 diffrent threds
> 
> 
> Sorry. I was worried.
> ...




Sorry. I was worried.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 22, 2009)

Heh, double post while apologising about the double thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wouldn't have thought FileTrip has any problems...why would it steal credit card numbers? (Unless Costello isn't telling us something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## iFish (Nov 22, 2009)

and its a free site my pc dosnt know my seridc card info or anything


----------



## luke_c (Nov 22, 2009)

I KNEW IT WAS A TRAP ALL ALONG


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 29, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> I KNEW *luke_c* WAS A TRAP ALL ALONG



Fix'd


----------



## worlok375 (Nov 29, 2009)

IT'S A TRAP!!!


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 30, 2009)

Don't worry its not like they are going to kill you.  Most they could do to harm you is steel passwords, phone numbers, credit card


----------



## Domination (Nov 30, 2009)

NO WONDER COSTELLO COULD AFFORD A NEW SERVER!!!






I'm guessing it isn't anything much, just maybe some bad links or something. But I wouldn't know.


----------



## Costello (Nov 30, 2009)

amaro said:
			
		

> My anti-virus Kaspersky says that the FileTrip.net is used to steal passwords, phone numbers, credit card or other sensitive data. We rely on FileTrip or is it just a bug?


it doesn't do any of those things  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Filetrip is an advanced version of the GBAtemp download center which has been running for ages.
do you get that on every page?


----------



## playallday (Nov 30, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> amaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, yeah, yeah, you didn't know nothing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think this guy has a virus on his PC and it's messing with his AV.


----------



## Uzumakijl (Nov 30, 2009)

Let me quote Vague Rant...



			
				Vague Rant said:
			
		

> Stop helping him. His computer, his malware, his problem. Maybe he'll learn to be a more responsible consumer.
> 
> 
> That tells everything, I'm using Karspersky as well and i don't get any warning.
> ...





Spoiler



EDIT: Such a nice user...


----------



## Justin121994 (Nov 30, 2009)

Well why would he have that for Filetrip and not gbatemp..I get it as good.. It's most likely a problem at your computer.. lol


----------



## outgum (Nov 30, 2009)

Lets put it this way?
No one else appears to have got this 'Virus' Message, correct?
It is obviously not FileTrip?
Hey, i dont REALLY like FileTrip, but ill defend it XD
What i believe it might be, is you have obtained a virus/malware/spyware or something along those lines, and it has placed itself in your temp net files on your cookies or something, and it just so happens to be in the Filetrip one, It'll be interesting to see if you clear your cookies and history and see if it resolves the problem, alos , keep off the pr0n XD


----------

